# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам видеокамеру CANON M46

## CANON M46

В отличном состоянии!Пользовался несколько раз.Вот клип снятый на эту камеру  https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OYyqfjW4_HQ17nDpZ_FcqJV0l3CnOFRB  Полный комплект+сумка для камеры+штатив WELBON новый!Аккумулятор отлично держит(примерно полтора часа непрерывной съёмки)Профессианальная матрица CMOS PRO Хочу 4000 грн.Тел 0668223986

----------

